# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > Выгрузки - Загрузки >  Конвертация из УТ 10.3. в УНФ 1.6.

## Nikolai723

Здравствуйте. Прохожу практику в компании, занимающейся 1С. Дали задание по переносу справочников и документов из УТ в УНФ. Начал делать через конвертацию. Совпадающие по наименованию документы перенести получилось. Просмотрев списки документов, увидел, что некоторые несовпадающие по наименованию можно сопоставить как, например, АктСверкиВзаиморасчётов (УТ) = СверкаВзаиморасчётов (УНФ) (хотя возможно, что и неправильно сопоставил). Но вот некоторые я даже логически сопоставить не смог. Может вы, форумчане, подскажете, как документы, представленные ниже, из УТ могут называться в УНФ или может в УНФ нужно включать отображение каких-то документов, или вообще какие-то документы из УТ отсутствуют в УНФ? Ну или может у кого завалялись правила переноса?

Список документов, которые нужно перенести (жирным выделены совпавшие по наименованию):
АктСверкиВзаиморасчетовВнутреннийЗаказВозвратТоваровОтПокупател  яВозвратТоваровПоставщику*Доверенность*ЗаказПокупателяЗаказПоставщикуИнвентаризацияТоваровНаСк  ладеИнкассовоеПоручениеПолуче  нное*КассоваяСмена*КомплектацияНоменклатурыКорректировкаДолгаОприходованиеТоваров*ОтчетОРозничныхПродажах*ПеремещениеТоваровПлатежноеПоручениеВходяще  еПлатежноеПоручениеИсходящ  ееПлатежныйОрдерСписаниеДен  ежныхСредствПоступлениеДопРасходовПоступлениеТоваровУслугПриходныйКассовыйОрдерРасходныйКассовыйОрдерРеализацияТоваровУслугСписаниеТоваровСчетНаОплатуПокупателю*СчетНаОплатуПоставщика*СчетФактураВыданный*СчетФактураПолученный*ТребованиеНакладная

----------

